# Günstiges Tablet zum Drohnen Fliegen



## robbe (19. Dezember 2015)

*Günstiges Tablet zum Drohnen Fliegen*

Tablets sind für mich völliges Neuland. Allerdings benötige ich jetzt eins, um meine Drohne vernünftig steuern zu können. Bisher nutzte ich dafür ein Galaxy S5, da ist das Display aber deutlich zu klein. Mal ganz grob die Anforderungen:

- Android OS
- Möglichst sehr helles Display, damit man auch bei Sonne was erkennen kann
- Um die oder über 10" sollten es denke ich schon sein
- max. 16cm breit (oder hoch, je nachdem wie mans hält)
- Wlan, kein LTE/UMTS

Ansonsten keine besonderen Anforderungen, ich denke Videos kann man mit alle Geräten schauen.


----------



## fotoman (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Tablet zum Drohnen Fliegen*

Das wird wohl verdammt schwierig. Welchen Sinn macht ein 16:9 Tablet für so eine Anwendung, wenn es dann auch noch hochkant gehalten werden soll? Oder willst Du mit der Drohne nur Hausfassaden hoch- und runter fliegen?

Nur zur Verdeutlichung, nicht als Empfehlung:
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 - 10,1" - 16:10 - Größe 7.95 x 243.4 x 176.4 mm -> also zu breit
Samsung Galaxy Tab A - 9,7" -  4:3 - 242,5 x 166,8 x 7,5 mm -> nicht nur 9,7" anstatt mind. 10", sondern auch noch zu breit.

Auch Geräte mit >= 10" und sinnvollem Display wie ein Lenovo TAB 2 A10 sind dann schon 24,7 x 17,1 x 0,9 cm groß

Anschauen kannst Du Full-HD-Videos mit allen Geräten, aufnehmen wird mit den billigen Geräten schon schwieriger (da meist zu wenig Speicher, da sind nochmal ein paar Euro für ein MicroSDHC/XC Karte fälig, falls das Gerät einen passenden Slot besitzt, oder man kauft gleich ein passendes Gerät.

Neben der Helligkeit (meist bei biligen Geräten nicht so prickelnd) wäre für mich dann auch noch IPS pflicht und das Spiegeln ein Dorn im Auge. Schon deshalb kämen für mich z.B. Geräte wie das "TrekStor SurfTab xintron i 10.1" nicht in Frage.

Dann schon eher
Test Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70 Tablet - Notebookcheck.com Tests
oder bei Deinen Anforderungen noch hellem Display wohl eher das dort erwähnte Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2.

Ob Du nun Android 4.4, 5 oder 6 willst/benötigst, weisst nur Du. Genauso, was Deine Wünsche an Auflösung und Preis sind. Wie weit die Teilee dann am Ende per WLan senden können, wird Dir vermutlich hier kaum einer sagen können.

Ich würde mir auf Geizhals ein paar in Frage kommende Geräte aussuchen (muss es neue Markenware sein, etwas vom Chinesen oder u.U. auch ein gebrauchtes Tablet) und dazu dann schauen, ob es auf notebookcheck Tests zum Display gibt.


----------



## robbe (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Tablet zum Drohnen Fliegen*

Ok, das war wohl missverständlich, das kommt natürlich nicht hochkant in die Halterung.
Also so wies aussieht, geht sowieso maximal 10".  Das Galaxy Tab A mit seinen 166,8mm würde quasi grade noch gehen.
Aufgenommen werden muss mit dem Gerät nichts.


----------



## fotoman (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Tablet zum Drohnen Fliegen*

Lenovo TAB 2 A10 ist 24,7 x 17,1 cm, groß das ist für mich erhelbich mehr wie "max 16cm", selbst 16,7cm sind das für mich schon.

Dass Du dann, je nach Art der Steuerung, auch noch auf die passenden Sensoren im Tablet achten musst, ist Dir vermutlcih klarer wie mir. Ich war oben von Touchbedienung ausgegangen, die neben dem (vermutlich) 16:9 Videobild der Drohne dargesrtellt werden soll.

Dass das Galaxy Tab A für eine (aus heutige Sicht) steinzeitliches Display hat (1024x768), würde mich schon stören. Dafür es aber anscheinen recht hell:
Test Samsung Galaxy Tab A 9.7 SM-T555 Tablet - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Und mit mind. 190 Euro zählt es für mich nicht unbedingt zu den billigen Tablets.


----------



## robbe (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Tablet zum Drohnen Fliegen*

Gesteuert wird die Drohne damit nicht. Es ist rein für die Videodarstellung und maximal noch für die Steuerung der Kamera mittels Touch. 
Offiziell gehen max 16cm rein, mit ein bisschen quetschen der Gummierung noch minimal mehr.


----------



## robbe (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Tablet zum Drohnen Fliegen*

Hab mir jetzt das Lenovo bestellt. Hab nochmal nahcgemessen, sollte grade so in die halterung reingehen.


----------

